# Colorado models



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to buying some of these structures. They had a sale at the MWLSTS that had 4 buildings for a good price.
Beings I'm rained off our job I started painting and assembling two of them and decided to combine them.
Not that its wrong, but I don't like buildings that all look alike.
thus I am painting mine different and weathering the roofs.
I also place screen in a couple windows for venting the heat out.
These are very easy to work with and beings I never read the instructions have gone together very well.
Photos later.

I found myself enjoying working on these and thats why I'm sharing it. these are very good beginners projetcs.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

What models did you buy? Do you have a website for them?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Ah the secret is out. I have been using these buildings since last year. I bought a [email protected] the 07 ECLSTS. I have had the Virgina grain building outside all year. Still going strong. They are great for bashing also. There is a 4 building sale on from the garden railways magazine ad. Great buildings!!!


UP9018 web site is http://www.coloradomodel.com


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After one evening








Need to make a base of cement board water proffed so I can silicone it down. I also placed a 2" tall X 1/*" styrene brace under each ridge.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty, Bob Unik has some. WHat scale are they actually?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's funny I just got two of their buildings, the signal tower and the VA graining. They go together very easily and look very good. We'll tart them up and set them out next month. I'd really like to get a bunch of them and start combining


They say scale is 1:24 but I have not measured


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought into the same deal at the Arizona convention. Very inexpensive. They are simple to build and lend themselves readily to kit bashing. I also bought some of the store fronts to make into low relief buildings.
All in all with a little bit of work and detail you will end up with a a nice building.
Rod


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy to build... easy to customise...

They look great... and the prices can't be beat...

here's a link to my Grocery Store on my indoor layout...

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/26612/view/topic/Default.aspx

I think I have 5 or 6 on my layout right now...



Philip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont leave them out in a hailstorm, they are thinner plastic than Piko or Pola, anything larger than dime-size hail is likely to leave damage, golfball size hail will likely destroy them.

Be cool to watch though


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/15/2008 9:08 AM
Dont leave them out in a hailstorm, they are thinner plastic than Piko or Pola, anything larger than dime-size hail is likely to leave damage, golfball size hail will likely destroy them.

Be cool to watch though















Nah, mine have weathered a few hail storms (dime size), and fallen tree braches without a problem. I even have an old Lindbergh kit warehouse outdoors and that's much thinner plastic. The trick is to reinforce the roof ridge the buidling corners. I used ripped cedar or Trex scraps and cement them in with 5 minute epoxy. Works great, Beave! -Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the fix. Still be cool to watch tho...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost looks as if Marty is changing over to narrow gauge!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats COLD Donny,,,coold!!!!! 
I set them out tonight but I still don't like the plastic look to them. needs the colors to brake that up.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are those going, up on the high line? They sure are nice buildings.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 10/15/2008 3:42 PM
Almost looks as if Marty is changing over to narrow gauge! 


Now that you mention it, he was drooling over the NG equipment alot during his open house.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm real happy with the water tower weathering, but the platform of the section house needs help. 
Yes up on the new line in the tree line behind the elevator. 
The signal tower is all white like U.P. used to white wash their buildings. I've seen in photos. 
It will be next to the walk over at Golding. That will be the towers name also. 

I still need to build the bridge at Craig's Canyon. Just have not gotten into the welding mood yet.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

I bought some of those buildings, Jane has been painting them and putting them together... Bought some more at the Midwest Show.... 

When she has the walls together, I get some Acrylic clear plastic from Home Depot, and cut it, to form an inside wall, for: 
1) providing windows, and 
2) to strengthen the walls up... 

She then glues the acrylic inside to the model walls, makes a lot of difference to the strength.. 

Andy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Andy, glad your wife looks out for you.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm....The smaller of those two building would be a good start for a sand drying house, build a pit to the left side maybe?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I saw them at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW one year. I bought a control tower from them. I always thought it was a kewl building.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

All my wide grasses are coming up with the rain.


















Older junction on the new branch line. In the old days I guess the locos needed more water after pulling the grade.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, 
Those look good. I like how you placed them. And your right that steam locos use a lot of water pulling grades. 

Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres where the new yard tower ( or interlocking tower) is that right???
not sure








Still have a lot of work inside the tower yet and weathering.
the old tower is behind it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The building and the water tower look great. That is the perfect place from them. The control tower looks ok there. Are you going to add more color to the tower.

That is the same Tower I bought at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. 

I like Andy's idea of re enforcing the building on the inside.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one also that I painted and installed some addtional detail to it such as smoke stack and a floor to the 2nd story with detail. Lit by solar lights. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, many structures along the U.P. are "white washed", I will just weather it. I did add people and a desk inside, no lights.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is right, the Union Pacific's last 'Standard Paint Scheme' was all white. Although alot of the structures retained the previous white & green scheme, or one of the previous schemes. Personally, my favorite was the gray scheme.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of the photos of the tower installing some inteior details and the color it was painted. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, very cool lookin RJ








Nick..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think thats RJ at the door.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what we did with one...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a good visit with the owner at the show , I am for sure going to plan to buy more at the shows from him. there I can pick and choose more.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 brick store front buildings, the fire station, and the tower...

All top notch, all went together easy...

Plus you usually end up with extra windows and doors...

I will surely buy more... the prices can't be beat...

Philip


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you gone t thier website?

They have some interesing buildings on display.

http://www.coloradomodel.com/custgallery.htm

Go to the above Link and look at the gallery of what some other guys have done.


----------

